# Monaco vs Lyon – 24/02/2019



## SmashingTip (Feb 23, 2019)

Monaco will face Lyon at Stade Louis II of French Ligue 1 26th Round. Monaco against Lyon is always the match with big interest after their previous matches in French Ligue 1. Review our thoughts on this match here below.

*Monaco*
Monaco is getting out of the hole in which they are since the beginning of the season. More than half of the season has already passed, and now they play normal football with superb players from other clubs on loan. Lots of players are out due to injuries, so they are changed by players on loan from other super teams. Gelson Martins, N’Koudou, Adrien Silva and Fabregas with Golovin came by transfers. So now the team is showing great football with Gelson in the leading position. They are already unbeaten in 3 matches, moreover, they won 2 in a row at home pitch. Now team stands at 16th position and have only 2 points difference with relegation zone, so there is still a lot of work to do.

Monaco this year not showing many strengths in the game, however, after the season break they started to play often with dangerous counter attacks and use flanks. However, the Monégasques are facing troubles at aerial duels, avoiding offside, defending counter attacks and defending against long shots. On average Monaco score 1 goal per game, pass with 80.8% accuracy and shoot 10.9 times per game. In addition, they play very aggressively and they are the most aggressive team in Ligue 1 now with 50 yellow cards and 7 reds.

*Lyon*
This season Lyon is fighting to get a straight ticket to Champions League. Now they stand at 3rd position with 46 points and 4 points away from second place Lille. During this season Lyon lost only 5 times and won 13. Great players are showing good results and fighting in every match strongly. Few rounds ago they surprisingly won against Paris SG, which gave them lots of confidence for the future. Moreover, they played a draw with Barcelona in Champions League 1/8 Final and have a big chance to show their potential in Camp Nou.

N. Fekir, M. Depay, H. Aouar, Cornet and Dembele makes a very strong, fast and skillful attacking line which gives results very often this season. Lyon is great at shooting from direct free kicks, attacking set pieces and down the wings. Moreover, they are one of the strongest teams by possessional football in France. However, they are facing troubles at defending against attacks down the wings, defending counter attacks and avoiding offside. On average Lyon scores 1.6 goals per game, pass with 85.7% accuracy and shoots 17.2 times per match.

*H2H*
This season teams played only once. On Groupama Academy Stadium Lyon was much better and won the game confidently with 3:0 result. They controlled the game with 74% possession and made 21 goal attempts. As usual, Monaco got a red card and played very weak.

*SmashingTip**:*
Monaco started to play more confidently, moreover, lots of great young talented players joined the club and changed the game. There is a lot of work for the team and they have to get together and start winning more and more. Even against the strongest teams in the league, you need to score and go only in front. Very likely that both teams will score and the game will be very productive.


----------

